# Anza-Borrego (CA) weekend trip



## JMoran1097 (Apr 25, 2008)

My Zoology professor, who also happens to be the Natural History professor, is taking some students out to the Anza Borrego desert state park for a hike, fossil collection, nighttime black light excursion, etc.  I'm really stoked and would love to collect a few of the natural arachnids of the area.  I've already asked him and I believe he said it was completely allowable.

So, here are my questions, since I've never collected any wild species before:  

What collection tools should I have available?  Would it just be the obvious containers for holding T's and scorps?  

and

I've already read up on some of the natural species of the area, but are there any that are protected and illegal to take out of the habitat.

Thanks!


----------



## myrmecophile (Apr 26, 2008)

Without a permit it is illegal to take anything out of Anza Borrego. And they have zero sense of humor about it.


----------



## What (Apr 26, 2008)

myrmecophile said:


> Without a permit it is illegal to take anything out of Anza Borrego. And they have zero sense of humor about it.


I would like to point out/confirm that they 'shoot first, ask questions later' with tickets/citations out there...

I was moving a small sidewinder off a road and a ranger decided I was poaching b/c I was standing out on the road with nothing but a flashlight and a hook. I almost was cited for it too.

They deal with enough illegal collection to have taken that stance, so if you want to collect stuff do so outside the park.


----------



## JMoran1097 (Apr 26, 2008)

oh well then, nvmd.  thanks anyways for the advice


----------



## JMoran1097 (Apr 29, 2008)

oh wow, what a great trip.  

www.myspace.com/moranspace

check out the pics taken via iPhone. good quality for a cell phone camera.

not included in pics are night hunt photos.  wolf spider and sogulfid were found.


----------



## dtknow (Apr 29, 2008)

I've been around Riverside and the area looks pretty good. Why not just go to the area adjacent to the UC Riverside campus? Railroad runs through plus some trails...seems like you could find what you want there.


----------



## JMoran1097 (Apr 30, 2008)

why not go in my backyard?  i don't know dude, it wasn't the trip that I had personally planned.  plus it's nice to get out riverside.

seriously though, there are some amazing hiking trails in the back area behind UCR.


----------

